# Cannot open mail in Outlook Express



## toni1595 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hello all. Recently I downloaded and installed the latest updates from Microsoft. And I was also having a problem with my AVG antivirus program so, I uninstalled it and did a reinstall by their recommendation, and that took care of the problem with that. But now I can't get any of my mail messages in Outlook Express to open. Whether they have been previously opened or not. I am running Windows XP and I could do a system restore but will it go back before the updates so I'll have to download them again? 
When I try to open the messages I get a error that says "there was an error opening this message". I've also seen one saying something about an address book error. And in fact when you click on the address book, it will say it can't be found. When I browsed your archive it told of doing a search for the address book. When I do I find several files but, none of them show anything in them and it only creates a shortcut for them.
Is it possible to use the WIndows XP disc to do a repair and get what I need to get over this problem? I'm a little hesitant to use the disc because I'm afraid I'll lose some files in the process. Does anyone have any ideas?? Thanx.


P.S. I do have another mail program called Mozilla Thunderbird which seems unaffected by this problem. It is only with O.E. And I also have done a thorough virus scan and have checked my Zone Alarm for any restrictions and none are found. I'm sure its a corrupt file but, I don't know just how to go about fixing it.


----------



## toni1595 (Aug 19, 2005)

Where I haven't had any replies on this thread, I thought I'd give some people a head's up in case it happens to anyone else. What it ended up being was a problem with one of Microsoft's security patches that I downloaded and installed on Friday 4/14. After a lot of struggling yesterday and visits to Microsoft's website (which I find very user unfriendly) I got to thinking about it this morning and figured I'd try removing the last bunch I put in and "viola", my Outlook Express works like a charm as it did before.
Normally where I am using Windows XP I'd just go to my last good restore point. But I must have deleted them when I did a virus scan in the safe mode.? And I didn't have any restore points before Saturday April 15th. Or at least I couldn't seem to get back to any.
Now I just need to put the patches in one by one to see which one causes the problem in my system.
One thing I wish they would do is make it so you could take the installation disc and merely replace the corrupt file with a good copy. I guess it can be done if you know how to write the commands in DOS. I gave it a try yesterday but I finally gave up on that also. 
Happy Easter, Toni.


----------



## toni1595 (Aug 19, 2005)

The culprit was security patch KB911567 that caused a problem here.


----------



## dd716ted (Apr 18, 2006)

I have experienced the same problem... here is what MS told me to do.. Haven't tried it yet as I don't like working with the registry........
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

KB911567 is a critical update. According to the report from the development team, we could try the re-register wab file step, which works in some cases. 



Register outlook Express with "msimn /reg" 

======================= 

1. Click Start > Run > type regedit and click OK > locate and delete the following Registry keys : 

- HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\WAB 

- HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\WAB 



2. Delete wab32.dll and wab32res.dll from C:\Program Files\Common Files\System (We may need to enable the show hidden files options first)

3. Start > Run > type msimn /reg (there is a blank space between msimn and /reg)

4. Start > Run > type regregsvr32 c:\Program files\outlook express\wab32.dll 

5. Start > Run > type regregsvr32 c:\Program files\outlook express\oeimport.dll

6. Start > Run > type regregsvr32 c:\Program files\outlook express\wabimp.dll.dll


----------



## toni1595 (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes I know what you mean. I don't like messing with the registry either. I've heard it can completely disable your computer if you make a mistake. From what I've read they recommend backing it up before making any changes. 
For now I've left that update off my computer. I figure if enough people have a problem they will issue a patch for it. But I don't know if this is that big of a problem yet.


----------



## GubNi (Apr 20, 2006)

DD176ted's solution does not work. There are several mistakes (like regregsvr32 should be regsvr32) in his solution and even when I did it right still didn't work. I have seen this problem on three different computers with no similarities at two different businesses. So far the only solution is to uninstall that update.


----------



## dd716ted (Apr 18, 2006)

I received another reply from MS saying that they had sent me the wrong procedure... I am just going to wait and see if they fix the update as I don't trust their new procedure that they sent me either... ted


----------



## GubNi (Apr 20, 2006)

I have reason to believe that people with this error might be infected with a virus. It might be possible to run a scan such as www.bitdefender.com/scan8/ie.html to clean the computer. Next time I get a chance I will remove the update, do the scan, then reinstall and see if that works. If someone that has this problem would test this for me I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Conspiracy (Apr 20, 2006)

I have been tracking this error with some of my clients going on a couple of weeks now the fix seems to be to uninstall the latest update and in some case reinstall Outlook Express. The procedure is fairly simple once you are on the right track to uninstall Outlook Express; you do have to make a minor registry change on a Dword value that can be found here: (type "regedit" at the run prompt)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C} <---(this could be slightly diffrent on your computer)
The default name of the registry key value should be "Microsoft Outlook Express 6"
you want to change the Dword value of "IsInstalled" from a 1 to a 0 . This will make windows think Outlook Express has been uninstalled REboot the system. After you reboot the system. Do not remove your personal settings upon reboot.
Run this iesetup file uses windows update to reinstall Outlook
Outlook should now be working. If you continue to recieve the windows updates they will again mess it up so I suggest turnining off automatic updates untill there is a fix for the KB911567 patch. I will post if I get further information on changes to the patch.


----------



## GubNi (Apr 20, 2006)

Conspiracy said:


> I have been tracking this error with some of my clients going on a couple of weeks now the fix seems to be to uninstall the latest update and in some case reinstall Outlook Express. The procedure is fairly simple once you are on the right track to uninstall Outlook Express; you do have to make a minor registry change on a Dword value that can be found here: (type "regedit" at the run prompt)
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C} <---(this could be slightly diffrent on your computer)
> The default name of the registry key value should be "Microsoft Outlook Express 6"
> you want to change the Dword value of "IsInstalled" from a 1 to a 0 . This will make windows think Outlook Express has been uninstalled REboot the system. After you reboot the system. Do not remove your personal settings upon reboot.
> ...


You don't have to go through all that. Just uninstall the update patch and it works like it did before. What I want to see is a fix that will allow the patch to be installed and for it to still work.


----------



## PeteM (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm having the same problem, and come to think of it they all started aroubnd the same time I did the update. How do I "uninstall" the update....?


----------



## GubNi (Apr 20, 2006)

PeteM said:


> I'm having the same problem, and come to think of it they all started aroubnd the same time I did the update. How do I "uninstall" the update....?


Just go to add/remove programs in the control panel. Click the little button in the top to show updates then scroll almost to the bottom and uninstall KB911567. You will get a warning about some other programs not working if you continue the uninstall, but I'd rather have email and so far on the computers I've done the other programs worked after the uninstall.


----------



## skippyroo (Apr 20, 2006)

I too have problems with this new update. After installing KB911567 update, Outlook Express Address Book does not open. All contacts cannot be accessed. I system restored back and it was fine. Then I read this thread and I have now removed that update from the viewable list of updates to download. DAMN MICROSOFT!!!! test these things before releasing them!!!!


----------



## GubNi (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah, this is the first one that I have seen this bad. What I can't believe is that they don't have a fix for it yet. Run that free virus scan and let me know if it finds anything.


----------



## skippyroo (Apr 20, 2006)

I did the Virus Scan as you requested and as i expected, no result. No viruses or anything to report whatsoever from an annoying three hour plus scan! It is definitely the update from Microsoft (re: KB911567, for Outlook Express)


----------



## robertgrill (Apr 22, 2006)

The problem with this security update is the file WAB32.DLL in C:\Program Files\Common Files\System. The file version is 6.0.2900.2869.
I renamed this file from WAB32.DLL to WAB32.OLD and copied WAB32.DLL, with the older version 6.0.2900.2180, from another folder (after having run a search routine) into C:\Program Files\Common Files\System. You might be also able to rename the old file in the same folder, which is probalbly WAB32(2).DLL to WAB32.DLL.
After that I turned off Automatic Update, and now the Address Book and Outlook Express are working fine again.


----------



## tomroy (Apr 22, 2006)

I have had several customers with various OE problems after the update. Right now, uninstalling the update and flagging it NOT to update solved each problem.


----------



## skippyroo (Apr 20, 2006)

robertgrill said:


> The problem with this security update is the file WAB32.DLL in C:\Program Files\Common Files\System. The file version is 6.0.2900.2869.
> I renamed this file from WAB32.DLL to WAB32.OLD and copied WAB32.DLL, with the older version 6.0.2900.2180, from another folder (after having run a search routine) into C:\Program Files\Common Files\System. You might be also able to rename the old file in the same folder, which is probalbly WAB32(2).DLL to WAB32.DLL.
> After that I turned off Automatic Update, and now the Address Book and Outlook Express are working fine again.


This fix works perfectly. It is instant and effective. The address book now works again. Only problem is when you go to do another windows update, it gives the same damn update again!!!!!


----------



## robertgrill (Apr 22, 2006)

That is why I stopped the automatic update, because the problem is caused by Microsoft's automatic update (KB911567) ! Please do not use any Microsoft Updates until they have solved the problem!!!!!


----------



## toni1595 (Aug 19, 2005)

That is why I stopped the automatic update, because the problem is caused by Microsoft's automatic update (KB911567) ! Please do not use any Microsoft Updates until they have solved the problem!!!!!


Agreed!!:up:


----------



## GubNi (Apr 20, 2006)

Any new progress on how to fix this so the update works?


----------



## GubNi (Apr 20, 2006)

To hide this update so that it doesn't show up to be installed again go to mickysoft update page and search for updates after removing it. Then uncheck this update and there will be an option to hide it. Put a check in that box and it won't show up again and the problem will not reoccur.


----------



## Speedo (May 4, 2006)

I also can not open e-mails in Outlook Express. I tried to delete the MS upgrade KB911567 but I get the message that "This update cannot be removed" Any suggestions?


----------



## Speedo (May 4, 2006)

CONSPIRACY Post#9
(type "regedit" at the run prompt)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C} <---(this could be slightly diffrent on your computer)
The default name of the registry key value should be "Microsoft Outlook Express 6"
you want to change the Dword value of "IsInstalled" from a 1 to a 0 . 

Since I could not find a way to delete KB911567, I tried the above recommendation. I could not find any default name "Outlook Express 6" and subsequently no 'IsInstalled' value uunder HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}. Any suggestions?


----------



## GubNi (Apr 20, 2006)

The uninstall worked every time I tried. Microsoft has free tech support for windows update problems. Expect to be on the phone for at least 2 hours. If you call them post upt the results. 866-727-2338


----------



## vaporware (May 9, 2006)

For Everyones Information...

I had a problem with OE 6.0 at work giving the message
'Outlook Express could not be started because MSOE.DLL could not be loaded'.

At the time I did not know that MS had done an automactic update while on vacation.

The temporary solution I came up with was to re-install Outlook Express 6.0 using method II listed here to at least have a starting point.
*Now that I know what is causing it you might be able to skip to PHASE 2*

PHASE 1 : Visit this site and do Method II

http://www.theeldergeek.com/repair_reinstall_ie_and_oe_6.htm

When you follow the directions in the link above and then download the IE setup from MS listed below :
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-5e5d-48f5-b02b-20b602228de6&DisplayLang=en

Make sure to save it to the disk. A temp directory on the C drive called download would work.
Then open up the RUN command line (Start - RUN) and type in
c:\download\iesetup.exe /q

The /q allows the IE setup program to overwrite some files that may already exist otherwise iesetup may not run. This tidbit of information took me forever to find.

PHASE 2 :

After I did that OE came back and was working okay.
Then I did a MS updated from the MS website which put it back to a damaged stated.
After several days of research I have found 3 security updates from MS that will put OE into this damaged state.

KB911567 - Cumulative Security Update for Outlook Express
KB900930 - An update that addresses Outlook Express 6.0 issues
KB887797 - Description of the cumulative update for Outlook Express

Installing any one of these damages my OE 6.0 again to the above error messages. To un-install the updates go to

Start
Control Panel
Add/Remove Programs.
Check the box on top of Add/Remove Programs that states ShOW UPDATES
These updates should show up now and then scroll down and REMOVE them one by one. After that my OE started working again.
Now go to MSUPDATE website and select custom install. Select each one of these UPDATES to show more information. When you do that there will be a box that indicates 'do not show me again' Select that box but do not select the product check box to install and then MSUPDATE will not try to auto install those updates. It will keep pestering you with a Banner message at the MSUPDATE web site about not having these important security patches but just ignore them until MS gets around to fixing this mess.

Hope this helps someone and saves them a bunch of time. Maybe at some point MS will figure this out.

Later,
Tom


----------



## robertgrill (Apr 22, 2006)

Microsoft has posted instructions how to fix the address book problem: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/917288/  
I tried it and it worked!
Please note, that I had to go via explorer in the subfolder and manually delete the files user.*, because on my PC the system did not recognize the "Del" command.
Another downside is that after importing the contacts into the new address book it added them all into the "Main Identity's Contacts" and got rid of all the folders!


----------



## Carobbean (Dec 31, 2001)

I am also having the same problem with no address book etc...I went to add/remove programmes as suggested by Gubni on Apr20 where he says...

Just go to add/remove programs in the control panel. Click the little button in the top to show updates then scroll almost to the bottom and uninstall KB911567. You will get a warning about some other programs not working if you continue the uninstall, but I'd rather have email and so far on the computers I've done the other programs worked after the uninstall

Where is the "little button" he is referring to? I really want to remove it this way as I dont like playing around with the registry, but for the life of me and cant find where to do it on add/remove programmes!
Thanks!


----------



## toni1595 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi, I'm not sure what your're using for a OS but on this computer its Windows XP and if you just go through add/remove programs and scroll down near the bottom of the list, if its setup by names, and it should show all of the updates there. Just click on the particular update you want to remove and it should show a "remove" button right on the highlighted section. Click it and will ask you if your're sure you want to remove it and simply continue on.It shouldn't cause any adverse effects to your computer and it should clear up your Outlook Express troubles. Toni.


----------



## Carobbean (Dec 31, 2001)

Thanks for the speedy reply Toni!..I have XP PRO on in the add/remove hardware I only have all the basic programmes, no updates..thats why I was wondering what "little button" he is referring to in order to see updates. I also looked in Add/Remove Windows components but nothing in there either. I just want my OE working properly!


----------



## toni1595 (Aug 19, 2005)

Carobbean, So you haven't updated your computer since you have been running Windows XP Pro? Are you on SP2? This also raises some more flags for me like: are you using an antivirus program, do you use a firewall other than the one Windows supplies? Do you use any spyware tools? 
I think that this is something other than an issue with a security patch. Has Outlook Express been working okay up until just recently? If so, what changes have you made since you started having a problem with it? I guess what I'm saying is, I need more information to go on before I can really say what the problem could be. It may be that you OE is corrupted and may need to be downloaded from Microsoft's website. Which by the way has a ton of info. on it that deals with many of the problems that consumers have with their products. Although I for one aren't real happy with the way it is setup. On the other hand if you haven't downloaded any of the security patches, you may have a virus which is causing a problem.
My recommendation is to: 1. Go to Microsoft's Website and update your computer
2. Get an antivirus program going, there are some free ones.
3. Get a couple of spyware programs like ad-aware and 
 search and destroy and use them.
Let me know if anything I've suggested here has helped you out or not. Toni.


----------



## Carobbean (Dec 31, 2001)

toni1595 said:


> Carobbean, So you haven't updated your computer since you have been running Windows XP Pro? Are you on SP2? This also raises some more flags for me like: are you using an antivirus program, do you use a firewall other than the one Windows supplies? Do you use any spyware tools?
> I think that this is something other than an issue with a security patch. Has Outlook Express been working okay up until just recently? If so, what changes have you made since you started having a problem with it? I guess what I'm saying is, I need more information to go on before I can really say what the problem could be. It may be that you OE is corrupted and may need to be downloaded from Microsoft's website. Which by the way has a ton of info. on it that deals with many of the problems that consumers have with their products. Although I for one aren't real happy with the way it is setup. On the other hand if you haven't downloaded any of the security patches, you may have a virus which is causing a problem.
> My recommendation is to: 1. Go to Microsoft's Website and update your computer
> 2. Get an antivirus program going, there are some free ones.
> ...


Hi Toni, nice to know you are out there somewhere!..OK..here is what is going on from the start...hope you are sitting down.I have a Sony Vaio PCV RS221 about 3 yrs old....Running XP Pro along with Norton INternet Security and also Spybot...I run liveupdate and spybot every day just from habit, and also do regular defrag's. Last Wednesday I did everything as usual and then shut down and put the PC to bed. Thursday I turn on PC and try to open up Outlook Express and this is what happened:
pop up #1
The identity login could not be started. Some components are either missing or incorrectly configured..clicked OK
pop up #2
Outlook Express could not be started.It may be installed incorrectly. Make sure your disk is not full or that you are out of memory.Contact MS support for further assistance ( OX800700C1)..clicked ok
pop up #3
Outlook Express could not be started because MSOE.DLL could not be installed. Outlook Express may not be installed correctly...
Then I tried to open Itunes and got the following:
DDE Server Window: Itunes.exe Bad Image
The application or DLL C:\Windows\System32\KsUser.dll is not a valued windows image.PLease check this against your installation diskette
Then I went 1 step further and tried to open up an MPEG I had saved and got :
same response as above except it said DCIMAN32.dll is not a valued windows image..the only thing I could get to work was INternet Explorer so at least I could try to find out what was going on...By the way Restore would not work either!.Over the last 3 days I have backed up everything onto my external HD....then I used Repair with my XP CD....this has fixed me about 3/4 of the way.....Itunes now working as is Media Player etc..reinstalled my sound drivers so far so good...I was very excited to get Outlook to open up and actually download my messages...BUT...I cannot open addy book, compose/forward/reply etc...so something is still out of whack....MS will not let me install XP SP2 as it says I do not have a registered key for my XP ? This was loaded onto my PC 3 years ago when I bought it and they gave me the XP disk but obviously it is a copy...up until recently I was never asked for this and have always been able to download updates.....Oh, 1 more problem, I cant open up MSN 7.5 as I am getting the "gateway appears to be offline" response..I can however log onto Windows Messenger...this may/may not be related to what is going on, but OE is more important! I have to say I have learnt an incredible amount over the last few days by doing a heck of a lot of reading, and I have really kind of impressed myself at how far I managed to get, but now I am stumped!!! Oh..I knew there was one more thing, Startup is now REALLY slow...30 secs at the beginning and then almost 5 min before I can log on....that also happened Thursday a.m.....Hope you havent nodded off after reading this novel! Thanks for any ideas you may have!


----------



## toni1595 (Aug 19, 2005)

O.k. that's some good info. I like the sound of using Norton and getting live updates regularly. That hopefully will rule out a virus (es). But not having your updates from Microsoft is not good. Particularly not having SP2 as it had, as I recall, a lot of security fixes.
I realize that they sell computers now without the original Windows discs. Which I personally think is a farce. I feel that you have bought the rights to own it registry key and all. Is it possible to contact your vendor and ask for the key number? I seem to recall that it is legal to have up to 15 copies for each purchased disc on Windows XP Pro version, but don't quote me on that.........There was a bunch of patches that came out a while back that dealt with that very issue. In effect it determined if your copy was legal or not and if it wasn't, they would work with you on getting it licensed. I didn't download it because I was certain that I was legal and that I had the registry key right in hand. This may have come about due to the fact that these computer vendors are selling copies of Windows without the originals and it is causing some problems down the road with updates and such.
I'm a little surprised that no one else that is on this site has chimed in. I'm sure there are others that have an opinion on your problem as well. I'm no computer expert but I've done quite a bit of work on my own and have managed to keep ours going good for 6 or 7 years. There is no doubt in my mind that you have some corrupt files that need to be replaced or repaired. Seeing that you have backed up a lot of your stuff is a good thing. If I were you I'd post this problem in a thread all its own. That way it will get more visibility than just within this thread.
Here is a link to a site that I've used with some success and there may be something on here for you as well :http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=95805&highlight=msoe+dll+missing Just click on it or copy and paste it and it will take you right to a thread that sounds a lot like yours.
Don't despair, if you persist you will get it fixed. Just keep trying. Toni.


----------

